# bhyve - keyboard doesn't work on windows 2016 server guest



## nerozero (May 7, 2020)

Hello,

I'm new to bhyve virtualization, so please do not bit me to hard  

here is my config:

```
cfg_vm_name="winserver"                                                                                                             
cfg_vm_ram="64G"                                                                                                                   
cfg_vm_num_cpu="4"                                                                                                                 
cfg_vm_disl="/dev/zvol/zroot/winsrv0" 
cfg_vm_vnc_extra=",wait"

bhyve -A -H -P -c $cfg_vm_num_cpu -m $cfg_vm_ram \                                                                         
            -s 0:0,hostbridge \                                                                                                     
            -s 1:0,lpc \                                                                                                           
            -s 2:0,virtio-net,tap0 \                                                                                               
            -s 3:0,virtio-blk,$cfg_vm_disk \                                                                                       
            -s 30,xhci,tablet \                                                                                                     
            -s 29,fbuf,tcp=0.0.0.0:5900$cfg_vm_vnc_extra \                                                                         
            -l com1,stdio \                                                                                                         
            -l bootrom,/usr/local/share/uefi-firmware/BHYVE_UEFI.fd \                                                               
            $cfg_vm_name
```


I have an issue with BHyve and stuck in install mode threw VNC - keyboard doesn't work.
I also have messages in bhyve run terminal window:

```
Unhandled ps2 keyboard keysym 0xff15
atkbd data buffer full
```

any advise ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## D-FENS (May 7, 2020)

Sometimes your client connects you by default in "Read Only" mode and your input is disabled.
Make sure to start your VNC client and enable controlling the remote side.


----------



## nerozero (May 7, 2020)

Thanks for reply.

this cannot be true, as I noted, keyboard does work on linux and bsd guests, but doesn't seems to work on windows at all (also you can see that the keyboard buffer is full, so VNC client does send keyboard events).

yet another issue - 100% CPU usage on windows machine...


----------



## D-FENS (May 7, 2020)

Take a look here: https://www.ateamsystems.com/tech-blog/howto-windows-10-bhyve-w-freebsd-11/


> The key here is that *you must assign it to slot number 31* or the VM won’t work properly and you’ll see weird errors when you try to type on the console: atkbd data buffer full for every key pressed.



If I understand this correctly, you need to assign your LPC slot to 31:

```
-s 31,lpc \
```


----------



## nerozero (May 8, 2020)

Thanks! 
That indeed does help!


----------

